# Is There A California Outbacker Geocacher Who Can



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon Camper did this for our PNW Outbacker,Scott Duddles that passed away. It's such a beautiful thing to do. I would donate a travel bug to the cache.

Scott's Memorial Cache has been found several times and today the most recent person to find it said this on the Geocaching site:

A greaqt area. Beautiful trees and moss everywhere. Looks like a blanket for the tired soles.

I am sure Oregon Camper would share what he did for the cache.

Anyone?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi Doxie - I was pondering the same idea earlier. I'd be happy to help or even do it, although Kurt (Smksignals) is our local expert and has the experience needed. Maybe he will chime in on this one.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Hi Doxie - I was pondering the same idea earlier. I'd be happy to help or even do it, although Kurt (Smksignals) is our local expert and has the experience needed. Maybe he will chime in on this one.


very cool. I'll pm him!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm MORE than happy to help with this in anyway possbile.

If someone knows of a favorite location Pat, Dawn and their son liked to camp/hike, that would be a great place to hide a Geocache. The PNW crew donated items to the cache which made it all that more special. If California Jim is willing to take this on, then people that are interested in sending something could get Jim's address via a PM.

I laminated a note from Scott's family members so everyone that found the cache would be able to read about Scott. Sounds like Dawn is in contact with Doxie, so perhaps that is the best way to get some personal messages for the cache.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oregon Camper did this for our PNW Outbacker,Scott Duddles that passed away. It's such a beautiful thing to do. I would donate a travel bug to the cache.
> 
> Scott's Memorial Cache has been found several times and today the most recent person to find it said this on the Geocaching site:
> 
> ...


Great idea Doxie!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree a WONDERFUL idea!! 
Good thinking Dox.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm MORE than happy to help with this in anyway possbile.
> 
> If someone knows of a favorite location Pat, Dawn and their son liked to camp/hike, that would be a great place to hide a Geocache. The PNW crew donated items to the cache which made it all that more special. If California Jim is willing to take this on, then people that are interested in sending something could get Jim's address via a PM.
> 
> I laminated a note from Scott's family members so everyone that found the cache would be able to read about Scott. Sounds like Dawn is in contact with Doxie, so perhaps that is the best way to get some personal messages for the cache.


I emailed Dawn and let her know that when she is ready and if she wants us to do this, to provide the info. I get warm fuzzy's feelings each time I read the Scott Duddles Geocaching Finds. Thanks again Jim for the awesome job you apparently did on that the first official Outbackers Memorail Geocache.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I emailed Dawn and let her know that when she is ready and if she wants us to do this, to provide the info.


I am more than happy to help set this up, with Dawns approval of course !!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

SmkSignals said:


> I emailed Dawn and let her know that when she is ready and if she wants us to do this, to provide the info.


I am more than happy to help set this up, with Dawns approval of course !!

[/quote]

Way cool-you Da Man!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I'm MORE than happy to help with this in anyway possbile.
> 
> If someone knows of a favorite location Pat, Dawn and their son liked to camp/hike, that would be a great place to hide a Geocache. The PNW crew donated items to the cache which made it all that more special. If California Jim is willing to take this on, then people that are interested in sending something could get Jim's address via a PM.
> 
> I laminated a note from Scott's family members so everyone that found the cache would be able to read about Scott. Sounds like Dawn is in contact with Doxie, so perhaps that is the best way to get some personal messages for the cache.


I emailed Dawn and let her know that when she is ready and if she wants us to do this, to provide the info. I get warm fuzzy's feelings each time I read the Scott Duddles Geocaching Finds. Thanks again Jim for the awesome job you apparently did on that the first official Outbackers Memorail Geocache.








[/quote]

No thanks needed....it was my pleasure to do it. And it will be my plesure to help with Pat's if Dawn wants us to do this.

The site we found for Scott's was perfect. (here is a picture Doug took)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm MORE than happy to help with this in anyway possbile.
> 
> If someone knows of a favorite location Pat, Dawn and their son liked to camp/hike, that would be a great place to hide a Geocache. The PNW crew donated items to the cache which made it all that more special. If California Jim is willing to take this on, then people that are interested in sending something could get Jim's address via a PM.
> 
> I laminated a note from Scott's family members so everyone that found the cache would be able to read about Scott. Sounds like Dawn is in contact with Doxie, so perhaps that is the best way to get some personal messages for the cache.


I emailed Dawn and let her know that when she is ready and if she wants us to do this, to provide the info. I get warm fuzzy's feelings each time I read the Scott Duddles Geocaching Finds. Thanks again Jim for the awesome job you apparently did on that the first official Outbackers Memorail Geocache.








[/quote]

No thanks needed....it was my pleasure to do it. And it will be my plesure to help with Pat's if Dawn wants us to do this.

The site we found for Scott's was perfect. (here is a picture Doug took)









[/quote]
The sentence below by the last person to find the cache sure sums it up. Great location, great picture.

"A great area. Beautiful trees and moss everywhere. Looks like a blanket for the tired soles."


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Great idea


----------

